# ROUTINE Pellet stove MAINTENANCE



## hearthtools

This help file will help Diagnose most Whitfield pellet stoves.

*The first thing you need to do is READ THE OWNERS MANUAL*
If you dont have one most manufactures have them available on their website.

The basic info will help with ALL Brands of pellet stoves.

The flow charts and are for Advantage II, II-T and plus stoves.

Most of the time following some simple test will save you from replacing parts that DON'T need replacing.
Follow this link http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/lowlimit.htm

Maintenance Tips
ROUTINE MAINTENANCE
Take care of your stove and it will take care of you.
Most of parts we sell locally and on the Internet are to people that do not maintain their Pellet stoves. Motors will wear down if they are not routinely cleaned.

Follow this link for whitfield but this page will help with most pellet stove problems
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/whitclean.htm

Pellet master stove tips
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/service_tips_and_trouble_shootin.htm

Breckwell Trouble shooting.
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/Breckwell_help.htm
There is more links at the bottom of the Breckwell link above for vacuum switch test and Limit switch test

Travis (avalon and Lopi) trouble shooting
there is links at the bottom of this link to PDF guides
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/900_ps_1990_97.htm

Enviro pellet stove help
there is a link on this link to a Enviro PDF guide
http://www.hearthtools.com/enviro_pellet.htm
Provided by Climate Control Systems. Pellet stove parts supplier since 1990

Some examples of why you need to clean or have your stove serviced every year.


http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/dustbunnies.jpg
why I pull every convection blower
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/dustbunnies2.jpg
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/buildupheatexchange.jpg
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/chimneycapplugged.jpg

*Behind Firebrick of an advantage II stove*
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/adavantageII_clean.htm


----------

